# Shaving Soap - Scent Suggestions



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone have ideas for scents for shaving soaps? I have a masculine one that is bay and lime eo's. I was thinking of doing a tea tree, which would be gender-neutral. And I want a feminine one, as well. I only use eo's.

Suggestions?


----------



## goatnewbie (Jun 18, 2008)

I always use milk, honey and oatmeal fragrance oil, it is gender neutral and sells good.


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

Lavender. I only use essential oils in my soaps too. You'd be surprised at how lavender sells just as well with the guys as the gals.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Josie said:


> Lavender. I only use essential oils in my soaps too. You'd be surprised at how lavender sells just as well with the guys as the gals.


Yes, I have found this to be true in the bar soaps, too. My most popular bar is Rosemary & Lavender. Maybe I'll just do that.


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

MF-Alpines said:


> Josie said:
> 
> 
> > Lavender. I only use essential oils in my soaps too. You'd be surprised at how lavender sells just as well with the guys as the gals.
> ...


you'll have to post results.  I'm always curious about how things sell in different regions.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I've been wanting to add a women's scent in my shaving soaps. Maybe I'll give lavender a try. It's been hugely popular for me this year too. And I never thought of men liking lav. until last night when some guy picked up my lav. and said it was the best one. LOL


----------

